
How a hummingbird in love can move faster than a fighter jet - dmoney
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/science/how-a-hummingbird-in-love-can-move-faster-than-a-fighter-jet-1701103.html
======
jerf
Commiting scale errors in the animal world, then boggling at the GIGO results,
is lame.

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
To elaborate slightly:

    
    
      > Scientists calculated that the 50mph speed of
      > the hummingbird at the fastest point in its
      > descent is equivalent to it moving 383 times
      > its body length each second.
    
    

This does not mean it's travelling faster than a jet - the title is
deliberately designed to be misleading.

It's true that hummingbirds are amazing, but this is drivel.

------
justlearning
i recently watched the airbus 380 episode on 'engineering connections' [hosted
by richard hammond(top gear)]. Lots of comparisons on borrowing technology
from nature(insights into flight of an eagle and applying the same into the
wings of the 380). I can't help think, there's more to learn from nature.

